# Similar Pick n Pull place?



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Pick n pull is no longer operating at Mitchel Island or in Surrey. Any place wherein you can come in and remove the car part that you need then just pay for the said item, similar to pick n pull?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Chilliwack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah, know of the place but it's quite a distance for me to drive to. Know any place closer?


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Closer to where?


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Order parts from rockauto.com and pick up at a PO BOX in blaine.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Mick2016 said:


> Closer to where?


Richmond area


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

cpat83 said:


> Order parts from rockauto.com and pick up at a PO BOX in blaine.


I am already considering this. But dont they ship directly here? I dont think it would cost that much more.


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Chilliwack is only place I know. Or other said rock auto if you want to pick up in the states sometimes it still cheaper At rockauto even with our weak dollar, I use a parcel placed called 24/7. Biggest auto part I've picked up was an axle for CUV.
They ship to Canada. If the shipping says World Mail or Post it's usually through USPS. If it's other it will be UPS, DHL Or Fedex and be prepared to get screwed with duties


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

I have an account with rock I can check shipping price. Pm me what you are looking for and an approximate close address to where you want it shipped I can check for you


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Captn Crunch in Abbotsford


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

a-line used parts
6120 trap ave in burnaby.

i got a part from them before. although they pulled it for me since it was electrical.


----------

